# Black/Tan Irish Pied



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone I know has a chance to get a 4 year old black and tan irish pied that was going to be bred but has only ever had one heat. The breeder decided to place her. She is in full coat. My friend hasn't gotten pics yet and wants to know what this dog would look like. I have searched and searched and can't find a picture of a full grown black/tan irish pied in full coat.
By a stroke of luck, does anyone have one??
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't have one, but I would guess that she will look like a black pied, but will probably have tan eyebrows and possibly some other tan markings - possibly on her feet or under her tail. Doesn't this breeder have some pictures of the bitch?

By the way, Pan (who is a very well-known Havanese) is registered as a black & tan pied: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=10065


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carol, Dasher is a pied. He has white markings around his collar, 4 white paws, and a white tail. So maybe those areas are tan?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't have one, but I would guess that she will look like a black pied, but will probably have tan eyebrows and possibly some other tan markings - possibly on her feet or under her tail. Doesn't this breeder have some pictures of the bitch?
> 
> By the way, Pan (who is a very well-known Havanese) is registered as a black & tan pied: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=10065


Kimberly, I saw that picture of Pan and that he is registered as black/tan? That's where I get confused. I found others called b/t but they are black/white. Kinda made me wonder if b/t is really black/white because I can't find any adult pictures of b/t. Thanks for your reply.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Carol, Dasher is a pied. He has white markings around his collar, 4 white paws, and a white tail. So maybe those areas are tan?


Dashers markings are sooo awesome. I'm just having a hard time picturing all black/tan. Like a doberman. 
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, not all black & tans hold their tan. Sometimes the tan lightens up to be more of a cream. A black & white Irish pied is pretty crisp in their color. I would imagine that a black & tan Irish pied is not as crisp/clean looking.

Remember that Havanese are known for changing colors and not all registered colors are how the dog appears as an adult. If she wants to know what this bitch looks like, it is only going to be accurate if she sees clear photos of _her_. Besides, not all breeders agree on markings!!! Some call sables "brindle", etc.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't have one, but I would guess that she will look like a black pied, but will probably have tan eyebrows and possibly some other tan markings - possibly on her feet or under her tail. Doesn't this breeder have some pictures of the bitch?
> 
> By the way, Pan (who is a very well-known Havanese) is registered as a black & tan pied: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=10065


Pan is Sissy's granddad. He is just gorgeous!


----------

